# Problème de compatibilité clé USB sur MAC & PC



## kidyko (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce n'est non sans avoir cherché longuement sur la toile que j'arrive dans ce forum où j'espère que quelqu'un ou quelqu'une m'apportera une réponse. Preuve en est que le savoir est l'affaire de chacun mis à profit de tous.

Je travaille à la fois sur PC (Windows XP 2002 version pack 3) & sur MAC (MacBook Pro MAC OS X 10.4), il m'arrive d'avoir besoin de transférer des fichiers de plus de 4Go entre l'un et l'autre. Pour cela j'utilise une clé USB de 16Go (Melrose) formatée en NTFS afin de pouvoir y enregistrer ds fichiers de plus de 4Go depuis mon PC. La récupération des fichiers depuis mon MAC fonctionne correctement. 

Néanmoins, lorsque depuis mon MaC je souhaite copier un fichier sur la clé USB, un message d'erreur m'indique: « Impossible de déplacer "l'élément sélectionné" car "clé USB" ne peut pas être modifiée ». La lecture des informations de la clé sur le MAC m'affiche alors dans la partie général: système de fichiers windows NT, dans la partie propriétaire et autorisation: lecture seulement.

Alors je comprends bien qu'il y a un problème de compatibilité entre MAC & PC, mais surtout au-delà de l'accès à la lecture lorsque je suis sur MAC de droit d'accès à la modification. 

Par la suite j'ai fait un nouvel essaie après avoir regardé sur PC les propriétés de la clé et j'ai essayé dans l'onglet "partage" de sélectionner "partager ce dosser" et que dans "autorisation" le "contrôle total" était bien coché, puis dans l'onglet "sécurité" de m'assurer que pour le "nom d'utilisateur ou de groupe" "tout le monde" avait bien le "contrôle total" coché. Et devinez, ça n'a rien donné.

Je men remets à vous tous, merci davance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

suggestion 
revoir formatage et gestion des droits mais depuis le mac

tu peux ausi tenter le "ignorer les autorisations" en bas de la fenetre d'info (commande I)


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2008)

kidyko a dit:


> Néanmoins, lorsque depuis mon MaC je souhaite copier un fichier sur la clé USB, un message d'erreur m'indique: « Impossible de déplacer "l'élément sélectionné" car "clé USB" ne peut pas être modifiée ». La lecture des informations de la clé sur le MAC m'affiche alors dans la partie général: système de fichiers windows NT, dans la partie propriétaire et autorisation: lecture seulement.



Ben c'est surtout que depuis un Mac, tu peux lire ("lecture seulement") mais tu ne peux rien copier sur une clé formatée en NTFS (à moins d'utiliser certains logiciels tierces)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est surtout que depuis un Mac, tu peux lire ("lecture seulement") mais tu ne peux rien copier sur une clé formatée en NTFS (à moins d'utiliser certains logiciels tierces)...



Exact, j'ai d'ailleurs "punaisé" en tête de forum ce sujet documentaire unique donnant les solutions connues à ce jour dans ce domaine !


----------



## kidyko (20 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> suggestion
> revoir formatage et gestion des droits mais depuis le mac
> 
> tu peux ausi tenter le "ignorer les autorisations" en bas de la fenetre d'info (commande I)


 
Hélas, c'est fonction "ignorer les autorisations" n'apparaît tout simplement pas sur la fenêtre d'information.


----------



## kidyko (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Exact, j'ai d'ailleurs "punaisé" en tête de forum ce sujet documentaire unique donnant les solutions connues à ce jour dans ce domaine !


 

Merci, mais après avoir parcouru le récapitulatif des solutions, j'ai tout de même un doute qui subsiste: quelle est la solution qui peut supporter de travailler avec des fichiers de plus de 4Go?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2008)

il est peu commun qu'*un* fichier fasse plus de 4 G

bien entendu  un dossier contenant *des* fichiers oui
(et en ce cas il est secable en sous dossiers)
-
c'est quoi comme fichiers?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

kidyko a dit:


> Merci, mais après avoir parcouru le récapitulatif des solutions, j'ai tout de même un doute qui subsiste: quelle est la solution qui peut supporter de travailler avec des fichiers de plus de 4Go?



Toutes celles qui passent par des logiciels, que ça soit des logiciels PC pour lire et écrire sur des disques Mac (HFS+) ou des logiciels Mac pour écrire sur des disques PC (NTFS).

La limite de 4 Go n'est pas imposée par Mac OS, mais bien par le format FAT32, donc, dès lors qu'on utilise HFS+ ou NTFS, cette limite disparait


----------



## kidyko (22 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est peu commun qu'*un* fichier fasse plus de 4 G
> 
> bien entendu un dossier contenant *des* fichiers oui
> (et en ce cas il est secable en sous dossiers)
> ...


 

:casse: désolé, oui effectivement, mais là il s'agit de fichiers video au format AVI et MKV, donc pas très pratique pour les fractionner


----------



## kidyko (22 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toutes celles qui passent par des logiciels, que ça soit des logiciels PC pour lire et écrire sur des disques Mac (HFS+) ou des logiciels Mac pour écrire sur des disques PC (NTFS).
> 
> La limite de 4 Go n'est pas imposée par Mac OS, mais bien par le format FAT32, donc, dès lors qu'on utilise HFS+ ou NTFS, cette limite disparait


 

Merci, alors je vais expérimenter l'une de tes solutions.


----------

